# Colorado mountains loop



## ovalmasterofmydomain (Feb 3, 2004)

Hello all,
For the last two years, a friend and I have done credit card tours in Colorado. Two years ago was Louisville -> Fort Collins -> Estes Park -> Grand Lake -> Idaho Springs -> Louisville. Last year was Durango -> Silverton -> Telluride -> Cortez -> Durango.
Now it's time to start looking at routes for this year. Just wondering if anyone had any suggestions. Looking for a 4-6 day loop, 50-80 miles per day starting and ending in towns big enough to have a motel and restaurant, good climbing and good scenery. I was looking at Leadville - Aspen - Glennwood Springs - Vail - Leadville, but that's a bit short - does anyone have suggestions for stretching this route (maybe add an extra day with a loop somewhere in there, or some side roads to stretch it a bit), or another loop to suggest. Staying in one place and taking day trips might also be an option.

Thanks


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

ovalmasterofmydomain said:


> Hello all,
> For the last two years, a friend and I have done credit card tours in Colorado. Two years ago was Louisville -> Fort Collins -> Estes Park -> Grand Lake -> Idaho Springs -> Louisville. Last year was Durango -> Silverton -> Telluride -> Cortez -> Durango.
> Now it's time to start looking at routes for this year. Just wondering if anyone had any suggestions. Looking for a 4-6 day loop, 50-80 miles per day starting and ending in towns big enough to have a motel and restaurant, good climbing and good scenery. I was looking at Leadville - Aspen - Glennwood Springs - Vail - Leadville, but that's a bit short - does anyone have suggestions for stretching this route (maybe add an extra day with a loop somewhere in there, or some side roads to stretch it a bit), or another loop to suggest. Staying in one place and taking day trips might also be an option.
> 
> Thanks


check out the various routes throught the years from ride the rockies. they have pretty much done it all at one time or another. 

http://www.ridetherockies.com


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

*I love riding in CO*

You've done two of my favorite loops so far. 

Try this one.Salida>Gunnison>Montrose>Carbondale>Aspen>Salida

Salida to Gunnison crosses Monarch Pass, 11,312. Gunnison to Montrose follows the north rim of the Black Canon of the Gunnison, a stunning road. You actually have an option of heading up to Hotchkiss on State Route 92, or continuing to Montrose on 50. I don't know that there are any motels in Hotchkiss, but you might find a B&B somewhere in the area. Carbondale is south of Glenwood Springs, but I know it has a couple decent chain hotels. You will cross McClure Pass, 8.755, low for Colorado standards, but it is a beautiful climb. Aspen is beautiful any time of year. I can highly recommend the Mountain Chalet in Aspen. Right downtown and has great rates. www.staymac.com

The Bicycle Tour of Colorado is planning to be in this area the last week of June, so you might want to avoid that time as they will most likely fill up the hotels in some of the towns. Here's the link so you can plan accordingly. http://www.bicycletourcolorado.com/

Have a great time!


----------



## carver (Aug 15, 2002)

*NE Co gets forgotten*



ovalmasterofmydomain said:


> Hello all,
> For the last two years, a friend and I have done credit card tours in Colorado. Two years ago was Louisville -> Fort Collins -> Estes Park -> Grand Lake -> Idaho Springs -> Louisville. Last year was Durango -> Silverton -> Telluride -> Cortez -> Durango.
> Now it's time to start looking at routes for this year. Just wondering if anyone had any suggestions. Looking for a 4-6 day loop, 50-80 miles per day starting and ending in towns big enough to have a motel and restaurant, good climbing and good scenery. I was looking at Leadville - Aspen - Glennwood Springs - Vail - Leadville, but that's a bit short - does anyone have suggestions for stretching this route (maybe add an extra day with a loop somewhere in there, or some side roads to stretch it a bit), or another loop to suggest. Staying in one place and taking day trips might also be an option.
> 
> Thanks


NE Co - A bit of everything - lower elevations, peaks and passes, wide open valleys, never far from civilization - places to cut short go longer - Glenwood-Rifle-Craig-Steamboat-Kremmling-Frisco-Leadville-Aspen-Glenwood. Cut Aspen and go to Vail from Leadville the Vail to Glenwood.

I love thebreeze's Salida route.

Sounds crazy but you can also start from Golden in to the hills you go and go from there.


----------

